# Mount a GPS/Chartplotter under the gunnel instead of on top?



## ghollis30 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm thinking about purchasing a tiller skiff with walk around gunnels. I have had several others but have never had a GPS/chartplotter. I was thinking about mounting it so that the display is underneath the gunnel instead of on top. This would keep the clean lines of the boat and prevent the unit form being in the way while fighting fish etc. Only downside I can think of is the unit being in the way of rod storage. Has anyone else done this? Other thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Grab bar mounted instead?


----------

